# BMOQ Awards



## RaineSpencer (19 Jun 2018)

Hey everyone,

I've read a little bit about awards that are given at BMOQ graduation ceremonies (Top Candidate, Labrie Sword Trophy, etc.) but as yet have been unable to find any detailed information about the awards. I'm currently playing the waiting game and hoping for an offer of course soon. Anyone have any insider information?

Thanks for reading. Cheers!


----------



## LegioXEquestris (20 Jun 2018)

- *Labrie Sword Trophy*, awarded to the male and female candidate who achieved the best overall result in leadership, academic results, as well as dress and deportment.
- The *Captain John Bart Leadership Award* is given to the officer cadet who displays the greatest leadership in each squadron during the First Year Orientation Period (FYOP) at the RMCC.
- The *Royal Canadian Legion Comradeship Award* is given during the BMOQ to the member of the platoon deemed to best utilise their leadership capabilites to foster comradeship and espirit de corps throughout the course, as voted upon by fellow course participants.
- Top Candidate Award. 

https://bootcampmilitaryfitnessinstitute.com/military-training/canadian-armed-forces-caf/canadian-armed-forces-caf-phase-1-initial-military-training/

Only covers the basics, no insider information I'm afraid.


----------



## Starlight1 (20 Jun 2018)

Not sure of the details, but my son who went through BMOQ in 2014 was awarded the top candidate award at age 19, which was very cool as hubby and I were able to attend the parade as both Sr Officers.  Son was just being himself...seems to be a natural leader with just enough arrogance to not be over the top.


----------



## sarahsmom (24 Jun 2018)

Keep in mind, once you leave St Jean, no one cares that you were top candidate or top shot or anything. It just gives you something to strive for during your course.
Seriously, no one cares. Bring it up on a future career course or promotion ceremony/posting party and see how much people care LOL


----------



## hambley92 (24 Jun 2018)

paleomedic said:
			
		

> Keep in mind, *once you leave St Jean*, no one cares that you were top candidate or top shot or anything. It just gives you something to strive for during your course.
> Seriously, no one cares. Bring it up on a future career course or promotion ceremony/posting party and see how much people care LOL



I would argue that nobody cares in St Jean either. It's basic training so just go there, finish it, move on.


----------

